# Help Please... with syrian hamsters..



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi there, Recently my boys treated themselves to a syrian hamster each.... They have a short haired female and a long haired male... They live in seperate cages.. And are or were quite happy with the living arrangements.. My boys know that they aren't allowed to have the hamsters out at the same time because of fights.. Anyway last week I noticed my girl was getting a bit on the fat side as in she has always been built like Arnie but now she is developing a great belly she has also stopped exercising and doesn't want to come out for long.. (in the eve she runs round the living room and then puts herself back to bed).. I noticed this friday.. Now I have questioned the boys and they are sticking with the hamsters have never been out at the same time..


I also noticed the male was very quiet usually quite active on his wheel. But he wasn't coming out much I was filling his bowl he was emptying it. Then storing it in his bed.. So I gave him about half an inch of lettuce and he gobbled that up to, (they have little bits of fruit and veg in their diet).
The next day I noticed a fowl smell got him out and he was hunched up a bit and realised he had the runs.. So I gave him a wash dried him off then put him to bed.. Cleaned all his bed out. He was then still very quiet.... yesterday afternoon he came ouut for a mooch then went back to bed.. I noticed he only had the food he isn't keen on left so I topped his bowl up.. But he didn't come out. So i left him till this morn and found him looking very dead.. So i put the radiator on and put the cage near it incase he had gone into hibernation. It turns out he hasn't.. He has passed on...

My little girl is still with me and I tap on the cage and she comes out.. She heard us come in tonight so came out with her huge belly to say hello. I gave her a little treat of peas and she has half eaten them.. I thought she looked very tired. so had her come out the cage and she has a wet bum too!!! She is still drinking have noticed her drink a couple of times today so she is getting fluids.. Am just worried now.. Could she have loose poo due to her being nearly ready to pop.. (possibly pregnant) or possibly does she have the same fate coming to her as our little boy? If anyone could give me some advice I would really appreciate any help/advice in this situation... These are the first hamster I have ever owned and really don't want to loose our little girl nibbles.

Really sorry for the long post.. Thanks Hayley.. x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost the male 
Unfortunately, it sounds like he had wet tail. Wet Tail is a bacterial infection or an imbalance of the natural bacteria in the hamster's stomach or intestine and is often confused with diarrhoea. A hamster with Wet Tail has diarrhoea, it is so severe that the hamster is wet and not only around the anus but usually around the top of the tail as well. 
There is usually a foul smell too 

Wet tail is an infectious disease and can travel to another hamster through the air. I would get your girl to a vet asap. If she has it too she will need a course of antibiotics.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

It sounds like wet tail, and yes she probably is pregnant

take her to the vets tomorow morning and they will give you some baytril.

dont feed her any more greens just hamster food



What cage is she in ?
xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi i didnt want to read and run. hamsters shouldnt really have leafy greens it gives them a bad tummy.

Sounds like your female has wet tail. but she may well be pregnant if they were out together.

Best to get a vet to check her over as wet tail can be fatal


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no, poor hams

So sorry for your loss x

Hamsters aren't supposed to have lettuce, which is what could have caused the wet tail if it is that


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Thankyou.. i had a good read on the net last night about wet tale.. Will have to get her to the vets in the morn... I dind't know that about Lettuce... She has always.. she is my fave as she is very friendly and quite often comes out as soon as she see's me... 

As for being pregnant nobody will admit to letting her out.. Sorry I am normally a large animal person and these little hamsters are so sweet but not that easy to keep...

Thankyou again for your comment.. I will upload some pics of them..


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

How long have you had her? Your boys might not have let them together, quit often females can be pregnant from the pet shop when they come home.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Nibbles










Riso.. RIP little man


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have had her since July.. Anwe have had him since september ish...
They promise me she hasn't been out with him as they did witnes her attack him in his cage... she grabbed one of his toes I had a hell of a job getting her off him and they had bars seperating... My other thought is one of my adult friends.. As everyone loves them when they come round...


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

They other things ive noticed is she always has her bedtime ears on at the min.. Meaning they are flat to her head... as they are when she first pops out....


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

my hamster seems to look a bit pregnant lately but on closer inspection it is just her coat has doubled in size, espec under the legs which made her look fatter. Myb bcos of the colder weather her coat got bigger or is preserving her fat to keep warm? just a thought. you'll know in about 2 wks if she is pregnant.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

when did the boy die?


do u have any pics of her now with a big tum


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

The likkle boy died I think last night he was out in the afternnon but didn't come out at about 1 am when I filled her bowl up...

I have a pic with her large belly.. gone the athletic Arni, I noticed her shoulders seem to look so small and her bum when normaly she is so well in proportion..
Will find the pic it will take me 10 mins..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok so this was about 2 weeks ago....









And this was about 2 days ago..

















She does seem to have dropped weight but carrying a bigger belly so I just upped her food.. Her bowl is always full anyway but put more of the things she likes in... She is on ad lib..


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Ok so this was about 2 weeks ago....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi, sorry to hear of the loss of your male 

to be perfectly onest she does seem VERY pregnant. dont know wether you realise but its only 16 days gestation for syrians meaning she is very close to dropping.

i am a breeding of syrians and winter white dwarfs so if you arer after any advice on what you need to do then please dont hesitate to ask.

zoe x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> hi, sorry to hear of the loss of your male
> 
> to be perfectly onest she does seem VERY pregnant. dont know wether you realise but its only 16 days gestation for syrians meaning she is very close to dropping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Zoe.. I hit the internet last nite and got some shocks.. re the size of the litters and 16-21 days of pregnancy.
I am going to run her the vets 2mos even though I know its not advisable for her to be out travelling in her condition.. but the wet bum obviously has concerned me greatly after all I have read...
I cleaned her bed out yesterday and gave her bits of shredded loo roll and she has sorted her nest out again... she has also taken lots of shavings in there... Is there anything else I can do for her... I am more used to the delivering of puppies and foals.... So am a bit out of my depth here..


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh wow, without a doubt, I'd put money on her being pregnant, and the babies will be here very soon. Hope the vet can give you some advice. I've had pregnant females, but never one with wet tail before.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> Oh wow, without a doubt, I'd put money on her being pregnant, and the babies will be here very soon. Hope the vet can give you some advice. I've had pregnant females, but never one with wet tail before.


Is there anything else I can do for her?????


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

And if she does survive all this all the babies will be called joseph!!! And we will have to call her Mary Nibbles.. lol


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

thats def not extra fur lol... and 4got to put in my previous post sorry for your loss of the other hamster


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Too much veg at once can quite easily give hams diarrhoea (sp?) 
Especially if it has a high water content like lettuce /cucumber etc.
Other concern would be wet tail or some other stomach bug.

Your female (does she still have runny bottom / soft poops ?)

Hmm...She does look pretty round !
Despite what you may read most syrians do actually give birth on the 16th day after mating.

Best advice can give is give her plenty of food / bedding, and be careful about letting her out and about, particularly as she looks due to pop. She won't need any help as such -just plenty of peace and quiet to get on with things once babies arrive. Keep food and water topped up and she'll do the rest...basically trust in 'mum' she knows best.

RE: Extra foods - a little plain cooked chicken is a good source of protein. 
I breed and show my syrians (when I can) 
There's some hopefully useful info and links on my website 
- If I can be any of help just give a shout.

:wink:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

laststar89 said:


> thats def not extra fur lol... and 4got to put in my previous post sorry for your loss of the other hamster


LOL I think you coudl be right!! LOL I feel so cruel on her.. as it was never the intention to turn her in to that!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Myth said:


> Too much veg at once can quite easily give hams diarrhoea (sp?)
> Especially if it has a high water content like lettuce /cucumber etc.
> Other concern would be wet tail or some other stomach bug.
> 
> ...


What about dried dog food.. I read somewhere last night to offer her that.. or cat biscuits for the protein value.. mm I have frozen cooked chicken in I may go and defrost her some... But my thought on the chicken is.. Its also full of protein and hi protein sometimes goes through quite quick???


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Is there anything else I can do for her?????


well firstly you are right with her not really going out in her condition but it is extremely nesseccary. 
BUT..... problem is the vet is most certainly likely to give her baytril which could harm/kill the babies inside her, but if she dosnt get the baytril and she does have wet tail then she is likely to pass anyway. how wet is she ???

she needs to be getting high protein foods - egg, chicken sunflower seeds and pumkin seeds will be best for her as the fresh foods may give her worse dirrohea

next you need to clean out her cage, give lots of bedding and wait for babies try not to go in the nesting area. when babies arrive you will hear squweks DO NOT go in the nest for at least 10 days and only go in the cage to give food and fresh water.

at the moment she is likely to be drinking and eaing lots so make sure she has plenty of food and water, she likely to not want to be handled very much soon so i would take it down to a minimum.

she will need to be kept in a quite safe area away from noise and other pets (dogs and cats)

how old is she ?

hope that helps


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> What about dried dog food.. I read somewhere last night to offer her that.. or cat biscuits for the protein value.. mm I have frozen cooked chicken in I may go and defrost her some... But my thought on the chicken is.. Its also full of protein and hi protein sometimes goes through quite quick???


dog/cat biscuits are a good source of protein i would add a few to her food.

if you are going to give chicken then start off with a little amount so not to upset her stomach


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> dog/cat biscuits are a good source of protein i would add a few to her food.
> 
> if you are going to give chicken then start off with a little amount so not to upset her stomach


Thankyou.. i took her for a walk into the kitchen last nite.. Her bum wasn't runny then... And got a few different ones out for her to try....

Just a thought.. I am wondering Riso had a runny bum 1 day last week and it cleared up... then he died... Does that sound like wet tail.. He was clean once I cleaned him.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ive just checked her now she looks knackered she is sat on her back.. As if sat on a chair with her back kegs forward if you get me.. Im not sure but won't she have to pull the babies out in that position???


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Ive just checked her now she looks knackered she is sat on her back.. As if sat on a chair with her back kegs forward if you get me.. Im not sure but won't she have to pull the babies out in that position???


quie possible she will, i personally would leave her be as any distrubance and she is likely to eat the babies


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> quie possible she will, i personally would leave her be as any distrubance and she is likely to eat the babies


Ive put the cage away now.. Im just panicking abit after loosing Riso last night..


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

> What about dried dog food.. I read somewhere last night to offer her that.. or cat biscuits for the protein value.. mm I have frozen cooked chicken in I may go and defrost her some... But my thought on the chicken is.. Its also full of protein and hi protein sometimes goes through quite quick???


Dried puppy / Kitten biscuits are good yes maybe better if she's not used to' fresh foods ' and she's had a runny bottom. 
- by 'fresh' I include cooked chicken / egg etc.

It's best NOT to introduce too many new fresh foods to her diet at once 
- and then only a small bit at a time so as not to upset her stomach.
(around a 1cm square cube as a rough guide !)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Obviously I need to clean the cage out re the wet tale.. I did her house yesterday, But am worried about disturbing her... I checked her before she is dry but you can tell she has been wet.. Now when I went and checked her before I noticed her water bottle has leaked a bit dripping and the shaving are wet, (she doesn't have the horrific odour that Riso had) and the bottle is one hamster length from her house... I am now wondering if maybe she didn't have the runs but just got wet shaving stuck to her bum... Lets hope so.. I can hear her munching now.. she has so much character.. You can't leave a crumb anywhere or she will steal it... The birds drop the seed and if she gets out and I haven't vacuumed she returns with pouches full of bird seed.. 

Also her faves are pumpkin seed and sunflower so I call them her treats, she gets loads of them...

Oh I have removed the wet shaving and replaced them..


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Its years since i kept syrians so cant offer much advice as my memory is vague lol

Good luck though and sorry to hear about your other hammy, oh its exciting being a granny lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Read ur thread and just wanted to say i hope everything works out  x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

:crying: Sorry to hear about Riso. But well done on being a granny


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Id just like to let you know.. babies r coming now.... I can hear her and her bum is in plane view of her door.. Now that was either a big poo or little baby.. I always have her sat near, n you can just see her.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

Aw it's all exciting!

I hope you;re ok, sounds like it's been a rough couple of days for you.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Has she had them?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I am guessing she has.. she won't come out and say hello this morning.. she poked her head and so i know she looks ok.. But didn't come oout enough for her to show me her belly....


No body has admitted yet to letting her mate.. But I don't think its my boys as they are 10 and 6 and know she tried to kill Riso through the bars.... I am thinking its one of my friends as she did pipe up the other day she will have a baby... Well I don't think so....


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aw, I hope she's ok though!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I do.. I haven't dared take her the vets.. cause I don't want her to kill the babies.. But at the same time thinking I don't want her to die.. But thinking about it.. I have maybe panicked and her wet bum was possibly her waters as she didn't smell... And you could smell Riso in his cage... Ive got a hossie appointment in a bit. Whe I get back I am going to try and tempt her with a treat in a bit.. she may feel ready to come out and say hello....


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i wouldnt try tempting her out, just place some nice foods on he floor of the cage leading away from the nest (making sure you are very quite) and then wait to see if she comes out. she may not for a day or soo as she will be very tired and will be seeing to the new arrivals 

good luck


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Just to let you all know, That i had to take Nibs the vets first thing this morn.. She hadn't had babies even thou thats what I thought I could see when she was straining...

Well we went the vets this morning and the vet said she didn't have wet tail, she had an infection in her uterus... There was an op but Nibbs was fading fast, so she didn't recomend it... So I made the decision to have her put to sleep..
I also discussed about Riso and she told me the lettuce wouldn't have caused the wet tail it was an inbalance in his gut and he will have always had. Just unfortunate that he had the lettuce at the same time. 

RIP Nibs hope your fine in rainbow bridge...With your little mate Riso..xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Awwwh that is so sad  


bless her R.I.P little ones!


it must have been a really inbred unhealthy litter :/

(((hugs))) im so sorry hun, well done for taking her and making that decision.
it was for the best . the kids were right then, they didnt put them together.

xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it  x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww I just read all that and I'm so sorry... what an awful experience to go through 

I think it must have just been an unhealthy litter, so there was nothing you could have done 

RIP Riso and Nibbles


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

If I do get another I won't get one from the same place.. As they were out of diff litters.... 

And the kids were telling the truth....

Thanks peeps.x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  RIP little hammies.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry for your losses


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear.


----------

